# Flounder



## Brian Groce (Aug 21, 2017)

My grand daughter Lilly with a 16" Flounder from the inter coastal waters of Oak Island NC. She took a break from the eclipse viewing and caught it on the first cast.


----------



## Gator89 (Aug 22, 2017)

Congrats to the young lady angler!  

Good eats, too!


----------



## wvdawg (Aug 22, 2017)

That is a happy young angler!  Congrats!


----------



## Cmp1 (Aug 22, 2017)

Wow,,,, what a great smile,,,, congratulations on the catch,,,, definitely good eating,,,,


----------



## bfriendly (Aug 25, 2017)

WOW!! Super Fish! Make sure she knows she got 1 of the BIG 4!

CONGRATULATIONS Lily! That is an AWESOME FISH!

Now we got to get her after a Snook, a Red and a Big Ole Trout to finish it!


----------

